# Sponsoring a Child in Need



## WombatJapan (Jun 19, 2013)

After a recent family tragedy, we have decided to sponsor a child in need.
Previously, my wife and I sponsored a child in Indonesia, but eventually found out it was a scam.

Does anyone here know of any reputable organizations that do good work with sponsored children? Or are there individual cases where a regular donation would help a disadvantaged child to complete school?
We don't need to be in constant contact, but a regular letter and school reports would be helpful. (English if possible)

Thanks in advance


----------

